# CDMA Nexus getting 4.0.5 in April?!?!



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

* Android 4.0.5 in testing for Verizon's LTE Galaxy Nexus, could hit handsets in early April [RUMOR]*

by Kevin Krause on March 20th, 2012 at 5:29 pm










Verizon is reportedly in the beta testing stages for an update to their LTE version of the Samsung Galaxy Nexus, according to Android insider black_man_X. If things check out it could reach handsets in early April. The update, which brings the phone's Android version to 4.0.5, is said to provide a plethora of bug fixes that will address audio reboot and data stability issues among others.
It will be the first time the Galaxy Nexus has received an update since close to its launch and will finally push its Ice Cream Sandwich build past 4.0.2, meaning the update will cover the improvements found in the 4.0.3 upgrade, as well. Google dubbed that release as the "base version of Ice Cream Sandwich." It's about time Verizon's Nexus variant caught up.
The Android 4.0.5 update was outed as heading to the Nexus S this month on a roadmap released by French carrier SFR, but this is the first we are hearing of its potential arrival on the Galaxy Nexus. Around the same time reports surfaced of an Android 4.04 build for the Galaxy Nexus while a build of the software leaked for the Nexus S. It is unclear if the Nexus S is still on track to receive the Android 4.0.5 build, but Verizon users (and presumably Galaxy Nexus owners everywhere) will want to stay tuned for further developments.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking forward to the radio release but unless source get's released along with it I will never touch this build. Basically source or GTFO.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't count on 4.0.5 happening in April.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I wouldn't count on 4.0.5 happening in April.


Why not?!?!?! Verizon is always prompt with updates!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I wouldn't count on 4.0.5 happening in April.


Interesting, you reasoning? We are getting this information from a very reliable source inside VZW who has been right more than he has been wrong.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Interesting, you reasoning? We are getting this information from a very reliable source inside VZW who has been right more than he has been wrong.


He works at Google not VZW. I hope he's right. But I'm not counting on it.


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

We'll never be 100% sure until it's announced... But here's to hope!


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> He works at Google not VZW. I hope he's right. But I'm not counting on it.


If he works for google, and he thinks VZW will release it in early april, that means source will be available in early April.,


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

geez not this thread again.

we'll get 4.0.5 the day after the day before we get it. not before that, nor after.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

April 1st to be exact!!!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

brkshr said:


> April 1st to be exact!!!


Hahhahaha I can see it now!


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Personally I do believe we will see 4.0.5 in April. He said it runs great on the Galaxy Nexus so I doubt VZW will find any major flaws that would delay the release. Development on this phone is so busy as it is the release date will hit us pretty fast. It makes sense that this would be the next release simply because it hasn't leaked. Google is taking care of its next baby.


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Looking forward to the radio release but unless source get's released along with it I will never touch this build. Basically source or GTFO.


I completely agree. I'd have no problem running 05 radios on a 04 aosp rom.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

skaforey said:


> He works at Google not VZW. I hope he's right. But I'm not counting on it.


Matais Duarte said the the US Galaxy Nexus would launch in November. Actual launch date December 17th so uh you know point to Nate


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

when is 4.0.6 coming out??? Too soon?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> when is 4.0.6 coming out??? Too soon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the hell is Jellybean coming out?! Lol!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> When the hell is Jellybean coming out?! Lol!


I'm hearing April 1st will be the official launch of Jellybean


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I'm hearing April 1st will be the official launch of Jellybean


Well since someone said it, it must be official!


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm looking forward to 4.0.Bionic. That will be sometime in this spring/summer/fall, to be specific.


----------



## crimsonblake (Nov 16, 2011)

I work for Verizon and my data guy in Verizon confirmed 4.0.5 will be the next official update. He said it's geared at bug fixes mainly rebooting and data connectivity.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## archbox (Mar 29, 2012)

crimsonblake said:


> I work for Verizon and my data guy in Verizon confirmed 4.0.5 will be the next official update. He said it's geared at bug fixes mainly rebooting and data connectivity.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think everyone agrees that 4.0.5 makes sense, the question is just as to what date it will be out by.


----------



## pals0007 (Oct 23, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Why not?!?!?! Verizon is always prompt with updates!


That's the funniest thing I read all day. Ty u just made my week

"StompaTalk" from Pals GNeX


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm just waiting for the Froyo roll back coming out on april 1st. That will buttery smooth with awesome battery and at least an 8k quadrant score.

I actually am interested to see what the tech companies do for april fools day


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

k.electron said:


> geez not this thread again.
> 
> we'll get 4.0.5 the day after the day before we get it. not before that, nor after.


Mind=blown.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

crimsonblake said:


> I work for Verizon and my data guy in Verizon confirmed 4.0.5 will be the next official update. He said it's geared at bug fixes mainly rebooting and data connectivity.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Your data consultant did not confirm this yet, and if he/she said its confirmed, they lied... There is NO confirmation. Pure speculation. And by the time that changes, we won't have an official date. I just started the thread as fun.


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Still waiting impatiently for this. I know we will be lucky to get it by the end of April but now would be nice. I just hope it fixes the one way audio muting issue....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

It's early April. Where'z meh FOUR OH FIVE. trololololol


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Blackman x whose pretty damn reliable source of info said mid April so shouldn't be much longer


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Blackman x whose pretty damn reliable source of info said mid April so shouldn't be much longer


But I want it nooooowwwww!!!!


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

loudaccord said:


> I'm just waiting for the Froyo roll back coming out on april 1st. That will buttery smooth with awesome battery and at least an 8k quadrant score.
> 
> I actually am interested to see what the tech companies do for april fools day


 Dude... Screw Froyo Android 1.5 rollback... No live wallpapers man...


----------

